
Simple data analysis in R - chaostheory
http://www.mailund.dk/index.php/2009/04/10/simple-data-analysis-in-r/
======
schtono
Thanks for sharing, R is really a great tool. Using it as well for my PhD
thesis because I needed survival/ hazard rate models, which I couldn't find in
Eviews, SPSS et al.

And btw: If you need good alternative to R's native plotting, try
<http://had.co.nz/ggplot/> \- it's awesome.

